# Aftermarket ink for Kornit printers



## scotthydra (Jul 28, 2017)

Has anyone heard of this new KK Ink that works in a Kornit printer?
I have seen samples of it from the larger Kornit contract shops and they look very nice. 
We are trying to get our hands on a machine that is running it. We want to run test and vet the ink on press.
So far we have heard that it cost between $95-$85 per liter and is made inside of the US.


----------



## Blanketman (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been using it for about 3 months. Simply put - it is better & cheaper than Kornit's ink. The white is more opague, colors are better, and we use LESS opacity! We purchase it for $95 per/liter but could purchase it for $85 per/liter if we bought 1,000 liters. We have two AVK 1000's and 4 931's so 1,000 liters is too much for us. If anyone wants to go in on it together I would love to save the extra $10 per/liter.

Oh yeah forgot one thing - not ONE clogged head since we started using it!


----------



## scotthydra (Jul 28, 2017)

Blanketman said:


> I have been using it for about 3 months. Simply put - it is better & cheaper than Kornit's ink. The white is more opague, colors are better, and we use LESS opacity! We purchase it for $95 per/liter but could purchase it for $85 per/liter if we bought 1,000 liters. We have two AVK 1000's and 4 931's so 1,000 liters is too much for us. If anyone wants to go in on it together I would love to save the extra $10 per/liter.
> 
> Oh yeah forgot one thing - not ONE clogged head since we started using it!


Thank you for the info! We are very interested in getting our hands on this ink to test for ourselves. If the testing goes well we would like to speak to the manufacturer about distribution.
Please email me so we can speak privately.
[email protected]


----------



## mrbrown67 (Apr 26, 2015)

Can you tell me who manufactures and distributes the KK Ink?


----------



## scotthydra (Jul 28, 2017)

We are not able to self promote on this Forum. If you want to talk about the ink please email me and we can chat privately. 

[email protected]

Scott


----------

